# printer problem

## zepar

I cant put my printer to work 

 :Sad: 

well i have a /dev/printers/0 ,

but no /dev/lp0

my printer is a lexmark 5700

plz help

----------

## delta407

Moving to Hardware forum.

...do you have parallel printer support enabled under Character devices in your kernel config?

----------

## zepar

yes

in Parallel port support 

<*> Parallel port support

<*>   PC-style hardware

 [*]   IEEE 1284 transfer modes

in Character devices

<*> Parallel printer support

in bios

onboard parallel port 378/IRQ7

Parallel Port mode SSP

----------

## zepar

ok i have a /dev/lp0 but still cant print with cups

----------

